# Radio displays SCI or SC1 ??



## ahodge (Apr 29, 2006)

I found and old post about this, that said it might be something to do with a short circuit (fits with SC anyway) and something about the cigarette lighter...

I've got the stock radio in there still 

My radio's been doing this for about a week now. When I turn it on, it flashes the station, then SCI or SC1 (can't tell which), then shows the station again (happens when a tape is put in as well). I get no volume, but it looks like it's playing, I can change stations, etc, but still no sound...

Anyone have any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## ahodge (Apr 29, 2006)

testing reply settings


----------



## ahodge (Apr 29, 2006)

Hey all. I'm still looking for an answer to this...

Anyone out there have any ideas??

Thanks.


----------



## JerryB (Nov 1, 2003)

I have the same issue. So far I was too lazy to look into it. It started really silly : my radio lost its memory. A month later again. Some time later I've found myself programming it once week. And then every time I start the car. Now it will run for about 10 min and quit showing SCI...

So, I'm with you


----------



## ahodge (Apr 29, 2006)

Hey JeryB. I had an answer from another Nissan forum. You can see it here: http://www.nissanforum.com/m_5024/mpage_1/key_/tm.htm#5053
Something about a Security Code (SC). Anyway, my radio just started working on its own, though the SC1 still shows up briefly.

Hope this helps.


----------

